# Series 3 + Bolt. S3 remote controls the Bolt too!



## frendli (Jul 6, 2006)

I just got my Bolt, to go along with my series 3. The series 3 still has tons of stuff on it and I plan to keep it around for a while.

When I use the Series 3 remote, it also controls the Bolt. (The Bolt's remote does not control the S3). I tried switching the S3 remote + Tivo to remote setting 1 and remote setting 2, but the Bolt still responds to the S3 remote.

Is there any way to make it so the S3 remote doesn't also control the Bolt?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Both TiVo's are using the same remote address. You need to change one of them to use a different remote address. I would change the S3 to a different remote address by doing the following...

Other Devices Respond to the DVR Remote: Troubleshooting
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ces-Respond-to-the-DVR-Remote-Troubleshooting



> 1.Navigate to the System Information screen by pressing the TiVo button on your remote control. From TiVo Central > Messages & Settings; > Account & System Information > System Information.
> 
> 2.Once at the System Information screen, scroll down by pressing Channel Down until you see Remote Address.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

easiest way- cover the front of the bolt with foil when using the S3. You can set up the remotes uniquely to the box, but if you are retiring it I would go the foil route.


----------



## frendli (Jul 6, 2006)

worachj said:


> Both TiVo's are using the same remote address. You need to change one of them to use a different remote address.


Thanks for the reply. I'm sorry if I was imprecise in my original post. I already tried setting the S3 remote to address=1 and address =2. The Bolt responds either way. In short, I've already tried what you suggest.

As I understand it, the Bolt doesn't allow for different remote addresses. Please correct me if that's wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Check the remote address on each TiVo's system information screen. What remote address does the system information screen say your Bolt is using? What remote address does the system information screen say your S3 is using? 

The 1-2 switch on the remote may not be using different addresses. They could be set to the same remote address. You should be able to set the S3 to use a different remote address than the Bolt.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The problem is that any new TiVo is set to IR remote code 0 and thus may be controlled by any TiVo IR remote, no matter what the remote code.

One way to solve the problem would be to ensure that the S3 is not on the system information display, use the Bolt RF remote to navigate the Bolt to the the System info page, use the channel up down on the S3 remote to get to the page with the Remote Address. Make a note of it. Cover up the front of the S3 remote and change the remote address to something else. Again use the channel up/down so that the Bolt now has the new remote address. Get out of the System Information display. Change the remote address of the S3 remote back to what it was.


----------



## frendli (Jul 6, 2006)

I was able to find the Bolt System Info screen after a little searching. Indeed, the remote address was set to 0. I was able to set it to 2, then went back and set the S3 to remote address 1. Now using my old remote with the switch set to 1, it no longer controls the Bolt!

Incidentally, I got this reply from Tivo today, which was not only unhelpful, but wrong:



> The Series 3 does not offer RF to control only the Series 3. It will control the Bolt as well. Do cover the sensor on the Bolt so it can not control it or face the Series 3 away from where the Bolt is.


Thank goodness for this crowd!


----------

